# Medic Alert Bracelets for Cats and Why Dog People Don't Get It



## David Baxter PhD (May 9, 2010)

I think we should have tiny ones for cats that say "Feed me" so they can just hold out their paw with the bracelet and not have to go to all the effort of waking up, standing up, and meowing.


----------



## Banned (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Medic Alert Bracelet?*

Or you could just be proactive and make sure their bowl is always full so they wouldn't have to wake you up.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Medic Alert Bracelet?*



David Baxter said:


> I think we should have tiny ones for cats that say "Feed me" so *they can* just hold out their paw with the bracelet and *not have to go to all the effort of waking up*, standing up, and meowing.





Turtle said:


> Or you could just be proactive and make sure their bowl is always full so they wouldn't have to wake you up.


 
I think somebody needs to wake you up... and your suggestion only works for *hairball gag* DRY food...


----------



## Banned (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Medic Alert Bracelet?*

But if their bowl was always full they wouldn't have to wake up, stand up, or meow. Clearly your cats have you *very* well trained. Fool.

You can put out wet food. You have to connect the misting machine so it consistently mists it though...that's all.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Medic Alert Bracelet?*

Pfftttt... silly dog person... you clearly know not whereof you speak.


----------



## Banned (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Medic Alert Bracelet?*

Ya but...I'd rather be owned by dogs than cats.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Medic Alert Bracelet?*

Foolish foolish dog person. :hopeless:


----------



## Banned (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Medic Alert Bracelet?*

Now you can't decide if I'm a dog or a person...sheesh.

It's time to talk about more important things, anyway.  I got a phone call today.  It was Las Vegas...begging me to come back.  Not being one to disappoint, I'm thinking of gracing the United States of America with my presence for a few days.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Medic Alert Bracelet?*



David Baxter said:


> Pfftttt... silly dog person... you clearly know not whereof you speak.





David Baxter said:


> Foolish foolish dog person. :hopeless:





Turtle said:


> Now you can't decide if I'm a dog or a person...sheesh.



Try to keep up... dog people... honestly...


----------



## Banned (May 9, 2010)

It's such a shame your cats have manipulated you into thinking the way you do.  Cats bring nothing to people except dead mice and the occasional dead bird.  Cats don't realize they are not people.  Maybe cat people think they're cats.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 9, 2010)

Turtle said:


> Cats bring nothing to people except dead mice and the occasional dead bird.


 
I have to say that betrays abysmal ignorance about cats. I'm guessing you've never had a cat, or if you did you paid no attention to it.


----------



## Daniel (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Medic Alert Bracelet?*



> Not being one to disappoint, I'm thinking of gracing the United States  of America with my presence for a few days.


Just remember to buy a medic alert watch before you go and have it engraved with "allergic to non-Canadian bacon."


----------



## Banned (May 9, 2010)

Actually I got my first cats when I was five.  "Pumpkin" and "Bingo".  When they died we got Shadow and Rusty.  I've actually been wanting another cat lately, but I have to choose between a puppy or a cat and the puppy will win.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 9, 2010)

Pity you didn't pay attention when you had them.


----------



## Banned (May 9, 2010)

Oh I paid lots of attention to them.  But there's no denying I can do alot more with dogs than cats.  I still miss Punky and Bingo.  Punky died October 27, 1987 and Bingo died December 14, 1991.


----------



## Banned (May 9, 2010)

Turtle said:


> It's such a shame your cats have manipulated you into thinking the way you do. Cats bring nothing to people except dead mice and the occasional dead bird. Cats don't realize they are not people. Maybe cat people think they're cats.



Look, this wasn't meant to come across the way it did.  I'm sorry if I offended you.


----------



## Daniel (May 10, 2010)

Don't forget that Dr. Baxter has posted pro-canine, anti-feline content 

http://forum.psychlinks.ca/pets/22649-biological-evidence-that-dog-is-mans-best-friend.html


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 10, 2010)

Pro-canine, yes. Anti-feline, no.


----------



## Daniel (May 10, 2010)

Don't forget to plug your new book, _Feline Therapy: Why You Should Fire Your Therapist and Get Three Feral Cats_


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 10, 2010)

I don't know about "feral". That word always conjures up kind of a scary Stephen King atmosphere for me...


----------



## Daniel (May 10, 2010)




----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 10, 2010)

:lol: Some days I wanna go feral too... :blank:


----------

